# 97 Altima Speedometer fuse



## comosaydice (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a yellow 10 amp fuse that controls the RPM's and speedo which keeps blowing. It doesn't blow immediately when I start driving. Can anyone help me out with possible things to check which might be causing the fuse to blow?

I recently did an intake manifold gasket which involved taking off a lot, so there is a good chance something could have been damaged or possibly even reconnected incorrectly.

Thanks for any help,
Chris


----------

